

Notch's Minicraft Ludum Dare's 48-hour Compo Entry + Code - aeurielesn
http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-dare-22/?action=preview&uid=398

======
chromejs10
Could anyone explain the icon.png file? How is he extracting out the
individual pieces into the game?

Also, it's really interesting watching someone else live code. Get to see how
they think and the order in which they write their code. Schools should do
more of this kind of stuff.

~~~
chromejs10
Nevermind I got it

